# QAD ultra rest???



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the pro and my son's bow has the less expensive one - both are great rests - never had any issues with either.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Both are great. I would personally go with the pro because it has a lock down feature that keeps it from bouncing up off the riser and making arrow contact.


----------



## kenny joz (Feb 21, 2009)

they make a hunter, LD model, and pro HD. hunter being cheapest but but works fine. the ld(lock down) and the pro hd are basically the same except the hd has a rubber thumb wheel with a atachment cord adjustment on it and the ld has a plastic wheel with no adjuster. they both work equally as well, ld about 20 or so dollors cheaper than hd. hunter does not have lock down. i my self shoot the pro HD and love it.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

dkoeppel said:


> I have the pro and my son's bow has the less expensive one - both are great rests - never had any issues with either.


have you ever had any problems with the cheaper model?

since it doesnt have the lock down feature does the "holder" bounce up and hit the arrow?


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I put the pro on my dxt so far its the best drop away I have shot I will be puting one on my tribute.


----------



## gcampbell (Jan 28, 2009)

*Rest*

I just recently got the QAD LD. Currently, My fletchings are hitting the launcher. However, dont let this scare you. I think its just a timing issue, and need to adjust the cord that attaches to the bus cable. I think many have had this same issue, with proper adjustments, they will serve you well.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

i went in and shot a mission X3 with the $50 qad rest on it and the fletching were hitting, i am not sure if this was caused by the timing being incorrest, it was bounceing off the riser, or if the fletchings were rotated incorrectly

those of you that shoot do you shoot wiht the differrent colored "fin" pointing up or down?


----------



## gcampbell (Jan 28, 2009)

QAD does all testing cock van/feather up. However, if properly tuned the fletchings should not hit no matter where the cock feather is.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I shoot cock vane up. I test to make sure the fletchings clear. And so far no problems. I like the rest cause there is no contact with the riser when it drops. And the total containment of the arrow.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Best dropaway ive used, have them on all my bows, all models work great, wont regret it. Iuse cock vane up. make sure you time it properly and you.ll enjoy it.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

dsal said:


> Best dropaway ive used, have them on all my bows, all models work great, wont regret it. Iuse cock vane up. make sure you time it properly and you.ll enjoy it.


how do you time, since the is drops by the vibration of the bow?


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

The best drop away by far. I have had the HD on all my bows the last 2 years.


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

Dewberry said:


> how do you time, since the is drops by the vibration of the bow?


I have an HD model on my bow and shot fobs with it. It does not use the vibration of the bow to fire, it uses the inertia of the last little bit of draw to pull the rest from the rest position to the fire position and the speed of the release trips the rest to drop. That is why you can have a slow let down and it dosnt drop. You should try to tie the cord in so it rises in the last 2 inches of your draw.


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

I have an LD and an HD and both are excellent rests. I personally would get either pro series over the hunter. Just be sure to tune or get it tune correctly and you should have no problems with clearance. Good Luck


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

michiganchad said:


> I have an HD model on my bow and shot fobs with it. It does not use the vibration of the bow to fire, it uses the inertia of the last little bit of draw to pull the rest from the rest position to the fire position and the speed of the release trips the rest to drop. That is why you can have a slow let down and it dosnt drop. You should try to tie the cord in so it rises in the last 2 inches of your draw.


so if you click it up with your thumb, when you raise more when you draw?


----------



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

Dewberry,

Yes, the thumb click is a ready position. It should raise to a full 90 deg. in the last inch or two of draw. There are two little white lines visable on the string side of the rest. Half on the rotating knob and half on the frame. They (the two lines) are the timing marks and should line up when the rest is fully upright. 

Rick


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

so has anyone had trouble with the cheaper model "bouncing" back up?


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

Dewberry said:


> so has anyone had trouble with the cheaper model "bouncing" back up?


I have heard of some cases. You would be able to get a nice used pro-series on AT at a great price, its worth the extra $20-$30.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

michiganchad said:


> I have an HD model on my bow and shot fobs with it. It does not use the vibration of the bow to fire, it uses the inertia of the last little bit of draw to pull the rest from the rest position to the fire position and the speed of the release trips the rest to drop. That is why you can have a slow let down and it dosnt drop. You should try to tie the cord in so it rises in the last 2 inches of your draw.


how well do the FOBS work with the QAD rest?
i am thinking about ordering some fobs, would yall suggest it


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

gcampbell said:


> QAD does all testing cock van/feather up. However, if properly tuned the fletchings should not hit no matter where the cock feather is.


CORRECT and i even shoot FOBs thru my QAD without a problem, most all issues are in setup and cord placement, alot dont want a longer cord but you need the cord to be in the area where its inline with bottom or grip at full draw.

I would just get the HD model, cuz you can make the cord adjustments at the thumb wheel, for the price (around $100 for HD) there an excellent rest, hunting or 3D it performs!!


----------



## archerever (Dec 15, 2006)

*QAD HD Pro*

i have one on my dren and love it, i have been through many rests between target and hunting and absolutly love this rest, very easy to set up, super quiet and full containment, for hunting doesn't get much better than that! oh and my cousin has the hunter version and we have had not problems with it at all, great product, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Milliron (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the cheap one and love it, it comes with a DVD that shows how to set it up and tune it. I did think the buss cable clamp was a little cheap so I served mine into the bus cable. Once the rest is set up the only time you can have clearance issues is if you creap from full draw. This can cause the rest not to fire! But if your creaping you aren't shooting good anyway!


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

ok, thanks i think i am going to get the middle priced one
what price can i expect to find it in good condition on AT or Ebay


----------



## dkoeppel (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry for the delay - no, I have never had any issues with either the pro or the hunter. They have both performed flawlessly for years.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

I have 3 QADs. Two cheaper ones and one pro. I really didn't find anything that much more advantageous with the pro, other than the "lock" thingy. But even so it makes a clicking sound when you come to full draw; that I don't like.

More importantly, however, make sure that your bow is not shooting about 300 fps or greater. If so then the rest may not drop fast enough and your arrow vanes will keep on hitting it.

I have two QADs on my 2006 Bowtech Tribute and 2007 Darton Pro 3000. Both bows are shooting around 280-ish. But I had to go with a Trophy Taker rest for my PSE X-force as it shoots approximately 305 fps.


----------



## bowhunteridaho2 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the pro model and it is the best rest I have had. Good lock down feature on it and never had any problems with it.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dewberry said:


> so has anyone had trouble with the cheaper model "bouncing" back up?


no! have had no problems at all.


----------



## bowgramp59 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dewberry said:


> how do you time, since the is drops by the vibration of the bow?


 i think by timing they meen you have to have the proper tention on the trip string


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

does anyone use FOBS with the QAD?
if so how well do they work?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Qad*

I have three of the hunter, less expensive ones. I have never had a problem with any of them. No bounce back at all. I have installed several others as well with no problems. The way I time it is to drop within the first one inch of release. I have shot 290 FPS with no problems. I also got away from putting the cord between the down cable and serving it. Now I simply serve it to the outside of the down cable and it stays just fine. Also, I do not see the need for the containment bar at the top. I hunt without it and can lay my bow down sideways and the arrow never has fallen off the launcher.


----------



## mcdevr6 (Dec 30, 2008)

Banjo Man said:


> I have three of the hunter, less expensive ones. I have never had a problem with any of them. No bounce back at all. I have installed several others as well with no problems. The way I time it is to drop within the first one inch of release. I have shot 290 FPS with no problems. I also got away from putting the cord between the down cable and serving it. Now I simply serve it to the outside of the down cable and it stays just fine. Also, I do not see the need for the containment bar at the top. I hunt without it and can lay my bow down sideways and the arrow never has fallen off the launcher.


how do you go about timing it to drop the first inch of release? i know it depends on where you set the cord on the bus cable, but how do you set it so it goes down in the first inch? thanks


----------



## tim611golf (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the $50 dollar one. I had a small problem but it was do to user setup. The cable that connects to the bus cable was to short so as my string stretched out it was pulling the rest back. Once I corrected this it I have not had a problem since.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Qad*

mcdev, Sorry I have been off the forum for a while. To answer your question on how to time it to fall within the first in or so? When you start to tie the cord on the down bus, just tie it enough to hold the cord so when you draw it will set itself. Then you can check it by nocking an arrow and using your release. Lock it in the shooting position. Then it should go to full vertical the last inch of draw. Thats what I do and it works every time. You can use the clamps that come with the rest but most people do not. They can be a pain to install and the screws strip easy. Just make sure if you tie it on to check it a time or two just to make sure. Also, some believe that if you tie the cord to the bus down further, say below the grip, it helps. 

Hope this helps


----------



## twobiscuit (Oct 27, 2008)

*qad*

I am what you would call a novice. I watched the dvd provided and followed the directions included in the package and I had absolutely no problems setting up my QAD ultra rest hd. It was pretty simple. Dewberry you have a pm.


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

rattlesnake1216 said:


> I am what you would call a novice. I watched the dvd provided and followed the directions included in the package and I had absolutely no problems setting up my QAD ultra rest hd. It was pretty simple. Dewberry you have a pm.


thanks for the PM
i am going to buy a package from my local pro shop, and i am trying to decide of i want to spend the extra money to "upgrade" to one of the more expensive models, but after the positive results i have heard on the $50 model i think i am going to save my money


----------



## gibbshooter (Jan 20, 2009)

*Like everyone else...*

...I've had NO problems with the QAD rests. I have all three - bought the Hunter and the LD and got the most expensive on a bow I bought - and all three work equally well, even with the "speed bows". One is on the X-Force [IBO @348] and another on the Firecat [IBO @ 346] that I traded the X-Force for. Tho' I know they aren't shooting that, but NO problem at all with the rests. And they're quieter than the Ripcord I have. I'd gladly trade that for a QAD.


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*Qad*

I have used the entry level rest and the top of the line one. They both worked great. Either one will do.


----------



## Skippy Archer (Apr 12, 2006)

Can you cock the arrow holder with your thumb on the hunter like you can on the HD?


----------



## mcdevr6 (Dec 30, 2008)

banjo- thanks for the tip, mine is tied into the string but comes up in probably the last 2" of draw. i havent had any problems so i wont change it on my current bow. however i will keep this in mind setting up my new z28. i guess a draw board would be really helpful here. seems that moving the pullcord farther down the string will delay the rest coming up? my only other concern is that i read somewhere that the cord pulling on the bus cable can affect timing and performance, but i have not noticed that on my high country. thanks again.

skippy- yes , the hunter model has the thumb-cock feature


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Qad*

Yes I have heard that the cord can affect cam timing. I have never had an issue with that. However, that is another reason I set the timing for the last one inch of draw. It would seem to me that it does not pull as hard that way. I shoot a Bowtech Allegiance and a 101st and have not had any problems with cam timing.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I got the cheaper one for 50$ at my pro shop and he installed it on my hoyt for free for buying it there. Best rest I have used by far and no issues on it. By the way I shoot odd vane up, I believe your supposed to use odd vane up for all drop aways


----------



## aryan (Jul 2, 2004)

I've been thinking about getting one of these rest are they pretty quiet?
How well will they work with blazers? Thanks.


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*blazers are just fine*

no fletching problems with my blazers..


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

An experienced user of the QAD Hunter series sent me these comments. Hope it helps someone. 

*Most drop aways can bounce back after they fall, but usually, there aren't any problems.

The Hunter model in my opinion is the best rest on the market.

It is full containment- even on a letdown.

It's quiet.

It's reliable.

As far as having problems with it bouncing back up, I have not seen any with that rest. I have helped hundreds (literally) of people set it up with no issues.

I have seen two of them on a high speed camera. Both did bounce up, but it was a good bit after the vanes cleared the launcher so it wasn't an issue at all.

That is what most drop aways are going to do.

Hope this helps!*


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 30, 2009)

*the only problem I have is the camo material that*

you stick on the rest peeled off
I used alcohol to prep Etc, but after 10 dozen shots it started peeling off. Anyone know a fix?


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

bikehunter said:


> you stick on the rest peeled off
> I used alcohol to prep Etc, but after 10 dozen shots it started peeling off. Anyone know a fix?


bikehunter, contact MikeTN about your question... he's very experienced with this rest.


----------



## b-stick89 (Apr 26, 2008)

bikehunter said:


> you stick on the rest peeled off
> I used alcohol to prep Etc, but after 10 dozen shots it started peeling off. Anyone know a fix?


i have literally set thousands up...

when this happens i put shrink tubing on the arms and took a piece of the felt that comes with the whisker biscuit and lay it longs ways across the center of the rest where the arrow sits.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Just sent an athens omega back wasted time and money on that . now im gonna try one of these qad rest anybody know if cabelas carries these?


----------



## jmckay (Dec 5, 2006)

*QAD Rest*

Cabelas does carry these rests. I just ordered the LD model for my newest bow. Have the cheapest one on my Switchback and it works flawlessly. Only thing I don't like is the arrow guard on top is plastic and IMO can vibrate and make noise. The LD model is metal.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

ok i was thinking about getting the realtree pro but did not remember cabelas stocking them and their website does not have them listed. ? i guess id have to call to make sure since they are an hour away from me.


----------

